# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  مارادونا: سنكون في قلب المنافسة

## العالي عالي

أكد دييغو  أرماندو مارادونا  المدير الفني للمنتخب الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم أنه يثق  بلاعبيه لأنهم "يفهمون  قيمة القميص الوطني"، وأنه يدرك أن الأمور ستمضي  على نحو طيب خلال كأس  العالم في جنوب أفريقيا هذا الصيف.
 وقال المدير الفني في تصريحات  أمس  الاثنين عندما سئل عن حظوظ الفريق في البطولة التي ستنطلق في 11   حزيران/يونيو المقبل "أثق في الرجال الذين سأحملهم. إنهم يعرفون ويفهمون ما   يعنيه قميص المنتخب الأرجنتيني. لهذا أعرف أن الأمور ستمضي على نحو جيد   معنا.  سنكون   في قلب المنافسة".
 وقال المدير الفني أنه سيتحدث  مع  اللاعبين المستبعدين قبل اختيار قائمة نهائية من 23 لاعباً للسفر إلى  جنوب  أفريقيا.
 وأكد مارادونا "سيؤلمني كثيراً  أن  أترك لاعبين قدموا الكثير للقميص أو يؤدون موسماً جيداً، لكنهم كلفوني   بمسؤولية المنتخب وعلي أن أختار"، مشيراً إلى أن مارتين باليرمو مهاجم بوكا   جونيورز المخضرم "يتمتع بحظوظ" للانضمام إلى الفريق.
 وشارك مارادونا أمس إلى جانب  وزير  التعليم ألبرتو سيليوني ورئيس الاتحاد الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم خوليو   غروندونا وباقي أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمنتخب، في حفل لتقديم كتيب عن كأس   العالم 2010.
 وسيتم توزيع الكتيب، الذي تولت   طباعته وزارة التعليم، على نحو 25 ألف مدرسة عامة ابتدائية وثانوية في   الأرجنتين، وهدفه هو إقامة صلة بين طلاب المدارس والبطولة.
 وقال مارادونا "من الضروري أن  يكون  الآباء هم من يؤكدون لأبنائهم ما يمكنهم أن يجنوه من وراء كرة القدم  وليس  العكس".
 وتلعب الأرجنتين في المجموعة   الثانية لكأس العالم إلى جوار منتخبات نيجيريا واليونان وكوريا الجنوبية.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عنجد هذا مردونا رح يرفع من معنويات الارجنتين  وجمهوره وعشاقه

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق للتانغو
وانه يرفع كأس العالم بوجود تخبه من الاعبين الرائعين لديه

----------


## العالي عالي

*ان شاء الله جنتل 

منور الموضوع
*

----------


## جار القمر...

بالتوفيق للتانغو بالبطوله

اعتقد وبما اراه من مستويات المنتخبات

ان المنافسه على اللقب ستكون 

بين منتخبات 

التانجو

الاسبان

الانجليز 

هؤلاء الاوفر حظا بنظري

تليهم منتخبات 

البرازيل

ايطاليا 

المانيا

شكرا لك على الخبر اخوي

----------


## العالي عالي

فعلاً جار تحليل منطقي وانا معك

----------

